# Beginner's Learn to Soap Online



## Zany_in_CO

Beginner's Learn to Soap online:

Still one of the best around!
http://www.millersoap.com/

Tried & True Recipes
http://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipes.php

MMS Lye Calc (Includes basic soapmaking instructions and other basic information.)
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php

MMS Measure Conversion Calc
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/measures.html

MMS Fragrance Calc
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/fragcalc.html

Essential Oil Use Rate
http://www.modernsoapmaking.com/essential-oil-usage-rates-ifra-guidelines/

Soap Queen TV
https://www.youtube.com/user/soapqueentv

Soaping 101 (157 videos on YouTube)
https://www.youtube.com/user/soaping101

David Fisher's Excellent Site
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapmakingbasics/u/soapuserpath1.htm

David Fisher's CP Recipes
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soaprecipes/a/soaprecipedir.htm

Brambleberry
http://teachsoap.com/

Mullers Lane Farm
http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking.html

Canada
http://essencesupply.com/soapmaking/instruction.html

Bevel Edges
http://soapteacher.blogspot.com/2011/04/chamfered-edging-on-soap.html

About DOS
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapglossary/g/dos.htm


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Here's more goodies:

LOVIN' SOAP - COLD PROCESS SOAP MAKING GUIDE
An Excellent overview of everything about making CP soap
http://www.lovinsoap.com/cold-process-soap-making-guide/

Getting Started Without Spending a Lot of Money
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/10/getting-started-in-soapmaking-without-spending-a-ton-of-money/

Lye In Soapmaking
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/01/lye-in-soapmaking/

Superfatting/Lye Discount
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2010/07/su...scounting-a-cold-process-soapmaking-tutorial/

Calculating Water Amount
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2012/12/calculating-your-water-amount-for-soapmaking/

How to Make Cold Process Soap
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/06/cold-process-soap/

Choosing a Mold
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2010/07/choosing-a-mold-a-cold-process-soapmaking-tutorial/

Containers for Safe Soap Making
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2015/12/how-to-pick-containers-for-making-soap/

Use Rates for EOs and FOs
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2014/06/essential-oil-and-fragrance-oil-usage-rates-in-soap/

Understanding IFRA Guidelines
https://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/07/understanding-ifra-guidelines-essential-oil-use-soap/

Top 10 Essential Oils for Soap
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2015/08/essential-oils-for-soapmaking/

Essential Oil Blends for Soap
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/02/essential-oil-blends-for-soap/

Saponification vs Cure Time
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/05/saponification-versus-cure-time-in-soap-making/

Natural Soap Recipes - Colorants, Oatmeal, Shave, Beer, Aleppo, Baby, Dog, Coffee, Dead Sea Mud, Argan
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/natural-soap-recipes/

Milk Soap Recipes
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/goat-milk-soap-recipes/

Clean Up
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/08/cleaning-up-after-a-soapy-session/

Tutorials
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/soapmaking-tutorials/

Soapmaking Terms and Abbreviations
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/01/soapmaking-terms-and-abbreviations/

Oil Chart
http://www.lovinsoap.com/oils-chart/

Coloring Soap - Quick Start Guide
http://www.lovinsoap.com/coloring-soap-quick-start-guide/

Additive Chart
http://www.lovinsoap.com/soapmaking-additive-chart/

Single Oil Soaps
http://www.lovinsoap.com/single-oil-soaps/

Troubleshooting
http://www.lovinsoap.com/troubleshooting/

Forgot to Add an Oil
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2015/08/oops-i-forgot-to-add-an-oil-to-my-soap-how-to-rebatch-soap/

Soap is Too Soft
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2015/11/soap-is-too-soft-troubleshooting-a-soft-batch-of-soap/

My Soap Seized! / Rebatch
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2015/08/my-soap-seized-what-can-i-do-hot-process-it-rebatch-it-or-chunk-it/

Crockpot Save
http://www.lovinsoap.com/2016/02/th...d-dump-it-into-a-crockpot-and-hot-process-it/

Business & Marketing
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/soap-business-and-marketing/

Supplies US
http://www.lovinsoap.com/soap-making-supplies/

Supplies UK
http://www.lovinsoap.com/soap-making-supplies-u-k/

Supplies AU
http://www.lovinsoap.com/soap-making-supplies-australia/

FREEBIES
http://www.lovinsoap.com/freebies/

Soap Frosting Tutorial
http://www.nizzymoulds.com/Page1.htm


----------

